# Rodbuilder Roll call 9/15/08



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Post up if you can and let us know how you are. TRB member or not, just check-in...... I did'nt do too bad in Crosby. No power, no gas,very minor house damage. I'm lucky. Both my neighbors weren't......It was a bad one......Jim


----------



## Scott Kleppe (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad to hear your ok. Waiting to hear from others too. Prayers are with you all.

Scott


----------



## Brad K. (Sep 5, 2007)

Our prayers and Best Wishes from Florida. I hope everyone is alright. I will be paying attention to this thread as everyone checks in. My office is in Baton Rouge and I am only 4 hours from Houston, If anyone needs ANYTHING please feel free to ask. I still have a lot of close friends in Texas and I am willing to give up a weekend to help with any clean up or re-builds. (don't take this as a gouger looking to make money) My help comes with no cost.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

We are doing good. We had minmal rood damage and lost of few trees and the back fence. We have power and have taken in kids from (8 or 9, ages 12 - 16). We are feeding them now then I'm putting them to work. 

I hope all is well.


----------



## sdougsmith (Jan 22, 2007)

Came thru with only minor damage. Pretty lucky considering how the rest of Highlands looks. No power, water looks bad, and running low on fuel for the generator.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Well the post-storm has treated me worse than the storm. I made it thru the storm with only a tree on my garage, but we had power until sunday night. A tree fell on some power lines caddycorner to my house and the guy who owned the house had people cutting on the tree. Somehow it shot a surge into his attic and started a fire in the house. So... After two fire trucks putting it out, they had to cut the power on that line and it knocked out my house and six others on the street. It looks like we're on the bottom of the list now.... At least this weather has made it bearable.


----------



## gofish52 (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm up in Spring, TX and we have a lot of trees, fences and signs down but things are starting to get back to normal. I just got power back. Thankful that the weather has been as cool as it is. And vey glad to hear others of you out there are all OK.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Gotta let you know I am extremely worried about Doug. I heard his area was devastated but he had evac-ed early. Please any of you let us know how you all are and if any of you need any help. Dont know what I can do but will try.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

As I posted on the TTMB, Randall(Johnny Quest) called me today to report they made it ok. Roof/tree damage, no power, etc, but it's gonna be ok. I'm sure Doug has a million things on his mind, but any word about/from him would be great!
Jerry


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Doug Moore*

*I finally got hold of Doug on his phone. His house is fine; some flooding in the area from the sewers all backing up, mainly (from the high level in the bay pushing back into the mains). He doesn't have power or anything yet. Gas hard to come by; lots of gas in the tanks, but no power to pump it out.*

*I let him know we were all worried about him and hope he heard that; the cell reception kept crapping out on us. But he's happy and healthy, anyway. He said his rodbuilding stuff was in the upstairs of the house and is all fine, too!!! LOL!!*


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

That is soooooo good to hear Randy. Thanks for the update.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

That is good news!! And the fact that his home is still intact is just icing on the cake. You couldn't get much closer to the center of "Ike-action" than Dougs house. Anyone heard from Terry? ..........Jim(cell: 713 206 6091)


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Hey guys
I am back. I went to my sister-in-laws house about 200 miles north and they don't have electricity. As soon as I got electricity back I came home. All I lost was half of a tree and all the stuff in my two freezers. The biggest thing wrong with that is I had about 100 lbs of elk, 50 lbs of deer and 125lbs of wild pork. I lost some fish but that is easy to replace. I sure love wild game.
I am very thankful that everything is ok here. I hope all of you are fine.
A big thanks to Mont for maintaining this website so that we can keep p with each other.
Pat


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Guys & Gals, we made it thru okay. Only loss was my satelite dish, its probably in one of your yards. Had some smaller limbs come down, nothing major. We still have no electric, phone (thank goodness for air cards) and they are shutting off our water because the sewer system cannot process itself with no electricity. That'll be fun. But we have pool water to flush toilets if need be, and lots of bottled water. We have a generator fired up now so all should be good until the electric comes back online. Glad to see so many of you signing on, that's a good thing to see. Don


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Good to hear from you two, also. Glad to hear that most everything is OK. I hope your lives soon return to near-normal.*

*Pat, losing all of the wild game is a terrible loss. I too eat a lot of these things and it would really hurt if I lost everything in my freezers. Hope that this fall sees your hunting and fishing success at the best so that you can quickly re-stock the shelves.*

*Don, that darned TV is way over-rated anyhow!! LOL!! I can see that giant frisbee flying around in 75 MPH winds!!*


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Pat,,,,Good to hear from you!! Too bad about the freezer meat. What a world class BBQ that could have been. lol. Still waiting on power myself. I've got a pretty large generator so I'm able to do laundry, hot showers and especially A/C. But no matter how unfair people think their electricity bills are, it's not a bad deal compared to buying generator fuel everyday. Power is getting closer but the task is monumental and I'm in the dark blue part of Center Point Energy restoration time frame estimate map. Don, good to hear from you as well. Fortunately, at the MUD district for my services, they still have power at the treatment plant(miracle) and at the water plant there's a bright shiny new BIG portable generator so I hope to not lose water service. Too bad about the dish. Lotta hunt'n/fish'n shows being missed................It's good to hear from you all, but there are still a few we haven't and I hope they're ok,,,,,Jim


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Has anyone heard from Terry?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I haven't directly but through e-mails he's ok. Minor house damage, no power, runnin on portable generator. .....Kind of a popular tune these days.....Jim


chunkn' charlie said:


> Has anyone heard from Terry?


----------



## PSRods (Mar 31, 2008)

Sure glad to hear everyone is physically OK! We are in Hockley and had the typical tree/limb damage. Only lost power for 36 hours and never lost water. We are so blessed compared to so many others. All the "stuff" can be replaced. I hope all things get back to normal for everyone.

Paul


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey folks I mad it through. Still no power lots of trees down and I hear Terry is ok. Here are some pics I have taken from around here and a few taken by others also.
http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=20548698&uid=10663335


----------



## wingshooter (Feb 4, 2008)

Doing good now that it has slowed down a bit. got power back sunday wife and daughter back in town. Work has been in high gear since Fay and only getting worse since IKE. Have not had time to go to a TRB meeting or even work on a rod. Was looking foward to s normal oilfield slow construction winter with plenty of time to fish and hunt, oh well there is always 2010.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Good to hear from you wingshooter. I haven't heard anything, but I'm going to assume the TRB meetings will resume Oct. 18th (3rd Saturday of each month) at FTU 2:00pm. Terry will let us know if that doesn't hold true......Still no power in my part of Crosby.....


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

*Jimmine Christmas*

*Whew I'm back! Been a bit busy these last couple days just trying to dig out of the debris and mud around here. I cleaned my yard for two days and never touched one thing that belonged to me! I still have a boat upside down in my yard, that has yet to be claimed. Everyone's got debris stacked in their yards you can't see over. Driving down the streets is like driving through a landfill. But, we're making the best of it. According to the water line under the house we had six feet under the houses. That would of made somewhere around a twelve foot surge. One hell of a Cat 2 huh?*

*Myself, and a couple of my close neighbors cooked fajitas a couple of nights ago on the pit. It was kinda like camping out in a landfill. But, once it got dark, it wasn't so bad. It sure beat those MRE's. Although they ain't bad when your *** is hungry. *

*Sure glad the've been spraying the hell out of the mosquitos. Before they started spraying, the darn things were so big they cast shadows! Once the sun was down, outside was not the place to be!*

*I just got power today. We had to pull all the electrical (switches, plugs, breakers, meters, etc.) have everything inspected before the light company would hook us up. The're are still quite a few still waiting to get hooked up, but until they get their inspection it's not going to happen.*

*Our water's back on. It's use is limited and isn't potable, but it sure feels good at the end of the day. They tell us to boil it, but without gas, it's a bit difficult LOL! *

*Thanks for everyones concern! I've been blessed, because it sure as hell could have been worse around here! *

*Hope everyone's doing great and thanks again!*


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Glad to hear from you Doug. You had a really nice place, I hope you get it restored to its former glory.
Pat


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Great to see you up and running, Doug. Hope that things improve and all turns out for the best. *

*Guess our mosquitos DO migrate?? LOL!*


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Glad to hear you have power back on, Doug. I just got mine about midday Saturday. What a spirit lifter, just getting "real" power back on. What is the ETA for your water to be 100%? Also, since you've got power, have you been able to get your boat down and survey things? Have they started hauling away any of the debris piles yet? 6feet downstairs ,wow! Then it is another 6 feet down to the normal tidal water line. I felt pretty sure you wouldn't stay, but I was sure worried about your house. It's good to hear that it wasn't a complete loss like so many others near the beachfront. I'll bet the first night sleepin back in your own (air conditioned) bed was a good feeling. If you need a hand with ANYTHING, just holler..........good to see d4rdbuilder on 2cool again, Welcome back......Jim


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Glad to hear that everyone is doing ok. I had no damage to speak of but then I live just south of the Bush airport. Lost power for a week and when it came on my refrigerator went out. Finally got a new one but I lost quite a bit of meat including my deer sausage. 

One of my best friends from Tiki Island lost the storage area on his house and a lot of fishing stuff including his new kayak, freezer, and all of his fishing tackle except his rods that I have made for him since '82. The rods were upstairs in his living quarters.

I am very thankful that the folks that I know from rodbuilding are alive and well.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Jim, glad you finally got to quit feeding that gas guzzler. At the current price of fuel, electricity is cheaper!

No the boat is still in the sling, but the insurance adjuster came by yesterday (before we got power). They're not going to total it. Instead, he presented me with a check to get started and said, we would go from there. Now all I have to do is find the time to take care of it.

FEMA crews are cleaning up. It's just going to take awhile, but it is getting done. It will be nice to set down stairs and be able to see across the road. The only difference is I'll now be able to see through the bottom of everyone's house for a long ways. New open concept!!!!!

And yes.... AIR CONDITIONING!

As far as the bay, it's going to be a **** shoot for awhile and a few lower units are going to take it on the chin, but once we get into the winter LOW tides and clear water, it'll be time to get out and re-learn the bays.

Ellis, I'm so glad to hear you and yours are OK! I know what you mean. I lost all my deer meat and fish and my fridge (from down stairs) is somewhere in Galveston county! Guess I'll just have to start over.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Great to see you posting, Doug! I'm proud of all you folks down there, and how you're working through it.
Jerry


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Harris county, or one of the contracted cleanup companies came down my street yesterday and picked up the mountains of tree debris at the curbs. Given the amount of tree damage and loss in my area, I was'nt expecting them this soon. The cool thing is that there wasn't 1 twig or leaf left behind. These guys even raked the yard at the curb where some folks piled stuff on their lawn, instead of the pavement. It was like the debris was never there. I keep my yard and home pretty neat, so I was expecting at least a little sweeping on my part.....In light of the broader scope of things, I know this is miniscule, but it made my day!


----------

